# P2015 fault code



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Just had the above fault code come up on the car, AA guy said it's the inlet manifold flap sensor that's causing the flaps to stick. He cleared it and went for a spin without it coming back on. 
Anyone any idea if Audi offered a recall on this manifold or extended the warranty to 10yr like VW did?
Yet another crap audi design incorporating everything into the manifold necessitating in it being completely replaced, if Audi say no can I purchase one myself other than from audi, looked everywhere but can't find a genuine new one for sale.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just my two cents worth as I haven't run into this problem - but looking at the Ross Tech page for the P2015 fault Symptons & Causes it could be just a bad connection (contact corrosion) in the connector, or might require removing/cleaning the motor. Carbon build up on commutators is not uncommon. At least these seem like the first two less complicated issues you may be able to DIY.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 015/008213

*18447/P2015/008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal*

*Possible Symptoms*
• Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
• Power Loss

*Possible Causes*
• Intake Manifold Flap faulty
• Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) stuck/faulty
• Engine Control Module Software/Firmware Version faulty
• Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157) faulty

*Possible Solutions*
• Check Intake Manifold Flap
• Check/Replace Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157)
• Perform Output Tests/Basic Setting
• Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Manifold Flap Motor (V157)

There's an extensive list of TSBs if you want to look for one regarding this problem. Give Audi a call, the worst thing they can say is "No". -

FAQ - Technical Service Bulletins (TSB)
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6#p8560746

.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Just my two cents worth as I haven't run into this problem - looking at the Ross Tech page for the P2015 fault Symptons & Causes it could be a bad connection (contact corrosion) in the connector, or might require possibly removing/cleaning the motor. Carbon build up on commutators is not uncommon. At least these seem like the first two less complicated issues you may be able to DIY.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 015/008213
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply SwissJetPilot, I had the whole lot walnut cleaned about 2yr ago so I can't see it been carbon ect causing the problem, I'll have to try look at the connectors ect. Car hasn't been used much in last few months and is kept outside. We had about 4 inch of snow that frozen solid all over the car before I could get chance to remove it, I then went for a short drive about 2 mile, it was after this I noticed it, whether that was,just a coincidence. I take it everything is easily accessible on the manifold once the engine cover is removed. 
Nobody seems to do an uprated one or any mod that gets rid of the runner flaps on the 2011 engine.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Just checked the sheet again the AA bloke left me, says its the runner flap position sensor that's faulty, so looks like a complete new Manifold needed because it's incorporated into the Manifold.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Complete new manifold?? Do you have the part number. Would be interesting to see what's involved there. Nothing against the AA guy, but I would question that.

What I meant was carbon build up on the commutator in the motor. Door lock motors have this problem from time to time and it's a pretty simple fix to open up the motor and remove any carbon that may have built up on the commutator.

This YouTube demonstrates exactly what I'm trying to describe -

*Audi B8 A4 Door Lock Repair*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsZgLo1 ... e=youtu.be


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Think the part number is 06J-133-201- BH


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Without knowing your engine, from the looks of the parts diagram from 7zap, it would seem the motor is inside Item 3 (Throttle Body Valve P/N 06F 133 062 Q). I'm not sure why the AA guy said you need to replace the manifold since these parts are sold as an individual components.

You might want to look through the 7zap site for your specific engine code and then run a Google searches on the PNs for replacement parts. I'm still not convinced you need to replace the entire manifold assembly.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

My engine is 2011 petrol 2.0lt 8j version. According to all the u tube info on this manifold all the components that are prone to fail are built into it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay so it's the sensor not the motor.

Great find with that video! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It might be worth having a chat with Audi and see if they're receptive to a replacement under warranty.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Ah, okay so it's the sensor not the motor.
> 
> Great find with that video! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> It might be worth having a chat with Audi and see if they're receptive to a replacement under warranty.


This is probably one of the faults throwing the code.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I stumbled across this video by a German guy who took the trouble to disassemble the manifold and examined the various design flaws. This would probably explain why VAG decided to redesign the entire assembly.

*VW GTI Intake Manifold Problems | P2015 Intake Manifold Flap Sensor*













At least the DIY replacement doesn't look too difficult.

*Intake Manifold for VW and Audi 2.0T TSI DIY (How to) Replacement*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7c35MJ ... e=emb_logo


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Right bit of an update on this after numerous phone calls to audi dealerships, audi UK and TPS.
As per usual audi deny any knowledge of failure issues and won't be covering it under a warranty or goodwill despite it been a known design fault. 
If you order a new one via tps through the repairing garage make sure you get them to order the new version. 
The part number for the updated one is 06J 133 201 BJ the old one is 06J 133 201BF this is what an audi dealership would try sell you until the remaining 3 are sold. 
The price is £348.00 Inc vat and you'll need a revised pipe aswell at £14.00 
TPS say their selling loads of these suddenly despite the dealerships saying opposite, what I think is happening is that by now vehicles to which they are fitted are usually on there 3rd owner and dont take it to the dealerships, instead they go to independent garages hence the dealerships not doing replacements as much.
So if yours fails make sure you get the correct revised version


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you think it's worth replacing the sensor to see it that sorts it?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Do you think it's worth replacing the sensor to see it that sorts it?


The sensor is built into the manifold and cannot be replaced on its own


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay. From the videos and pictures, I was under the impression it could be replaced.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Ah, okay. From the videos and pictures, I was under the impression it could be replaced.


No that's the annoying thing about it, all 3 possible failure points cannot be replaced on there own, sensor, actuator pushrod, flaps.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Audi!? :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*A*lways
*U*seless
*D*esign
*I*ncompetence

I wonder if this TSB would have any value?

Also related, on another site - 
https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/a ... 15.378061/

If all else fails - 
https://www.gov.uk/check-vehicle-recall

View attachment TDB Changeover Valve for DTC P2015.pdf


----------

